# 4 mystery veneers



## phinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Any ideas what these might be?

[attachment=4890]
owner has no info on this one at all.


[attachment=4888]
owner has this as peroba de campos but I have no idea whether or not that's correct. The wood has a sheen that doesn't show up in the pic


[attachment=4889]
owner has this as "London crown" but I can't find any reference to that in my data and have no idea what it is. It's quite grainy and seems to have interlocked grain.


[attachment=4887]
This pic is a little too dark and a little too red, and the wood has a sheen that doesn't show up in the pic. It was sold to the owner as goldwood, but I get nowhere with that. I'm sure it's not izambe, which was the owner's guess.


Thanks for any info anyone can provide

Paul


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

Just guessing, but the first and third look like monkey pod and koa respectively... At least I've had sample of those that looked much like the pieces you've shown. No clue on the others... Maybe the last looks a bit like satine...


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Just guessing, but the first and third look like monkey pod and koa respectively... At least I've had sample of those that looked much like the pieces you've shown. No clue on the others... Maybe the last looks a bit like satine...



Thanks.

Yeah, I can see the resemblance of the last one to bloodwood (satine) but it's not.


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yep Pod on the first and Koa on the third never have seen curly Pod.
> 1st could be mineral stained Chinaberry _Melia azedarach_ too :i_dunno:



With two votes for koa on the 3rd one, I'll check it against my samples, but I'll be surprised if that's it. The color just doesn't feel right.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

phinds said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Pod on the first and Koa on the third never have seen curly Pod.
> ...



FWIW, some of the koa I've had in the past has been quite blond(for lack of a better word). Perhaps the Hawaiian contingent can weigh in on the color variations in that wood.

I can't imagine how difficult(and potentially inaccurate) it is to try and identify wood species from veneer pieces.:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1:


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I can't imagine how difficult(and potentially inaccurate) it is to try and identify wood species from veneer pieces.:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1:



Yeah, not having the end grain is a major hinderance.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2012)

Second one looks sort of like osage, last one sort of like a mahogany. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Second one looks sort of like osage, last one sort of like a mahogany.
> 
> :i_dunno:



Yeah, I do think mahogany is a possiblity for the last one, but osage ??? Doesn't look like any I've ever seen (the COLOR is a possiblity assuming the veneer has been exposed for quite a while but the grain seems all wrong to me)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)

phinds said:


> Yeah, I do think mahogany is a possiblity for the last one, but osage ??? Doesn't look like any I've ever seen (the COLOR is a possiblity assuming the veneer has been exposed for quite a while but the grain seems all wrong to me)



I can't really see the grain to speak of - I was going mostly on color. You know what osage looks like so I take your word on it that the grain is wrong. No clue about the rest of them.


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2012)

The more I look at that last one, the more I think it IS mahogany. I have this mental block about mahogany. I ALWAYS think of it as a relatively smooth wood, but really I've seen a LOT of it that is quite grainy. I think my hangup is a carryover from my youth before I knew anything about wood, but was familiar with well-polished mahogany tables and so think of it as smooth.


----------

